# Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013



## nieselinho (26. Apr. 2013)

Hallo an alle,
für alle die, die gestern nicht die Möglichkeit hatten die partielle Mondfinsternis anzuschauen, habe ich hier einen Zeitraffer. Ist eben erst fertig geworden. 
Der Zeitraum indem ich gefilmt habe waren etwa 80 Minuten.

Viele Grüße
Robin

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdS-u64dS0o[/YT]


----------



## Gunnar (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

...Robin
...sind das Wolken am Anfang??...hab´s gleich zweimal angeschaut!!


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

schööönn.. danke


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

Schön ...


----------



## nieselinho (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

Dankeschön 
Am Anfang ist ein Baum der sich zwischen mir und dem Mond befand. War ja kurz nach Mondaufgang, daher sehr horizontnah 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!
Robin


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

Hi Robin ,
super deine Videos.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

Toll das es Jemanden gibt, der so etwas filmt und uns dann zeigt.

Danke schön 

Mandy


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Partielle Mondfinsternis vom 25.04.2013*

Danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum ich der Meinung war, dass der Mond so komisch ausgeleuchtet war.
Ist mir sofort aufgefallen. Ich habe dann wohl gerade den Anfang mitbekommen, als der Schatten gerade den Rand überfahren wollte...

Grüße und danke fürs Video


----------

